# Charging Medicare patients for copies of their records



## uhlerclarem

Does anyone know of a Medicare regulation that says we CAN'T bill a patient for their records if they request them? Of course we wouldn't charge another provider for these records, but occasionally a patient wants their records (for whatever reason) and my boss wonders if we can charge the patient?
Thanks


----------



## fredabrinson

*Copying records*

I don't know of any Medicare regulation that would prevent a provider from charging a patient for a copy of their own medical record.  I think the key would be charging a nominal fee to cover the cost of doing so, and charging everyone consistently.


----------



## dclark7

Most states have regulations regarding the amount you can charge for copying. I don't think there is a regulation preventing you from charging medicare patients for ther records as long as you charge everyone for copies.  You can't charge Medicare patients for copying and just give the records to everyone else, you have to treat everyone the same.  As long as you have a policy in place for this you should be o.k.

Doreen, CPC


----------



## apeck

Where I work they charge $1.00 per apge up to 5 pages and .50 cents a page there after. It doesn't matter what type of coverage. If you pay someone to do the copying you have to recoop somehow, right!!


----------



## Erica1217

Medical record copying charges by state - 

http://www.lamblawoffice.com/medical-records-copying-charges.html



 Erica


----------



## Excelon72

*Medical records fee.*

This is the best link that i have found for NJ medical record copying fee 
http://www.njconsumeraffairs.com/bme/faq/conFAQ.htm
It is from 2008, but i cannot currently find anything newer..


----------



## donnajrichmond

uhlerclarem said:


> Does anyone know of a Medicare regulation that says we CAN'T bill a patient for their records if they request them? Of course we wouldn't charge another provider for these records, but occasionally a patient wants their records (for whatever reason) and my boss wonders if we can charge the patient?
> Thanks



I'd really like to be surprised by this question and the answers, but I'm not.  I don't think many facilities or practices train staff about HIPAA any more.
The "reasonable, cost-based fee" mentioned below is not specified in this law or by CMS.  State laws govern how much may be charged.

HIPAA regulation - 45 CFR subsection 164.524 (c)
(4)
Fees. If the individual requests a copy of the protected health information or agrees to a summary or explanation of such information, the covered entity may impose a reasonable, cost-based fee, provided that the fee includes only the cost of:
(i)
Copying, including the cost of supplies for and labor of copying, the protected health information requested by the individual;
(ii)
Postage, when the individual has requested the copy, or the summary or explanation, be mailed; and
(iii) Preparing an explanation or summary of the protected health information, if agreed to by the individual as required by paragraph (c)(2)(ii) of this section.


----------

